# Omri Casspi returning to Kings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Veteran forward Omri Casspi is returning to the Sacramento Kings, according to sources close to the process.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that Casspi and the Kings are finalizing a one-year deal at the league minimum after he cleared waivers Friday.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11265890/omri-casspi-returning-sacramento-kings-one-year-deal
@Smath


----------

